# Wiring up a PAC-SWI Steering Wheel Interface



## taosd (Apr 11, 2009)

Hello,

I am attempting to wire up a PAC-SWI adapter on my 05 maxima... I'm wondering where the connector that I am supposed to be using is? in the guide it is a 16 pin connector, labeled "Maxima 16b", but thats about all the information I have about it, other than that it is locted in the AV Switch Panel control module (But I'm unsure where that is)

Please, I searched, but didn't find anything, if you could just point me in the right direction, that'd be great.

Thanks


----------



## dee.signs (May 11, 2009)

i think i fiund the connector, its the one that doesn't get used after installing an aftermarket stereo, if you have an PAC adapter, the instructions suck... then once you do find the right connections, the damn thing won't send info to my DEH-p6000 pioneer radio head. I dunno wht the problem is, but if you want i will try to send you a pic of the connector.


----------

